# Nothing says budget like a freebie



## Megalamuffin (Aug 14, 2021)

The other day at work I was crawling under a house to fix some water lines and found this unbranded el cheapo. It was muddy and still worked, so today I cleaned it up and bought new batteries. It takes three aaa’s and even with fresh batteries is still pretty dim. Now we will see if it can hold up. I don’t have high hopes but it will be fun to play with.


----------



## 3_gun (Aug 14, 2021)

The 3 batteries may have been more than the value of the light


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Aug 14, 2021)

Seems like a decent host to play around with some amateurish/experimental modding.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 15, 2021)

Single emitter or shower-head style? Looks like the lights typically found in the bargain bin near the checkout isle for a buck or two apiece.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 15, 2021)

3_gun said:


> The 3 batteries may have been more than the value of the light


Haha probably. I bought some cheap rayovac alkalines since I’m not wasting any of my lithium aaa’s on it.

Stress test, it has a shower head style emitter. I would be surprised if the light sold for more than a dollar. It is very cheesy.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 16, 2021)

I remember one night at a construction sight a foreman had handed out those to his crew. He bragged how he scored 12 flashlights for $8 and man was he proud of that. 

At first they looked nice and bright. Say 35 or so lumens. But by midnight a lit match would put out more light than those things. He quickly understood his cost savings would be quickly gone due to having to constantly feed those things batteries.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 18, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I remember one night at a construction sight a foreman had handed out those to his crew. He bragged how he scored 12 flashlights for $8 and man was he proud of that.
> 
> At first they looked nice and bright. Say 35 or so lumens. But by midnight a lit match would put out more light than those things. He quickly understood his cost savings would be quickly gone due to having to constantly feed those things batteries.


Jeez, no wonder you bring so many of your own lights to the night shift! 😄


----------



## snakebite (Aug 23, 2021)

yes all of about 30 bluemens with a steep drop in minutes.
i punch out the guts,install 9 ebay high cri photo light panel leds,and fold over enough - leads to make a very tight press fit.
then i press it in but only about half way.
this is to give clearance for the length of an 18650.
secure the reflector with ca after getting it straight and making sure your free flat top laptop pull fits.
then mix some jb qwick and apply around the outer edge of the board and to that area of the tube.
now you have a decent light with just a bit of work.
the leds might be hard to get now but there are several sources for similar high cri 5mm.





[1900k edition is in!] WTS: 1900k-5800k 5mm LED 95+ CRI | BudgetLightForum.com







budgetlightforum.com









budget yuji high cri 5mm leds confirmed | BudgetLightForum.com







budgetlightforum.com




dont forget rolled up cereal box for a battery spacer.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 24, 2021)

i have a bunch of such lights, great loaners. i actually do not ask for them back, when ppl borrow them, if they bring it back, good, if not, i do not care.


----------

